# What can one do with a Bachelor's in Psychology?



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

This probably varies by region, but down here in Texas you can make some pretty good money if you go to grad school for Industrial Organizational psychology. My I/O Psych professor taught multiple online classes at 2-3 campuses, taught 1 face-to-face class, and then did some I/O work for companies on the side. In psychology, it seems like it's all about the networking and how much undergrad research you do.


----------



## ewerk (Sep 22, 2012)

You can continue with your psychology study and get your masters and possibly PHD and see patients as a clinical psychologist or go into the research track. You can also do many other things with a psychology degree including marketing, advertising, business, non-profits, government work and many other things. A psychology degree is a liberal arts degree which gives you the opportunity to do many things with your career.


----------

